# New Riot



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

Got my new riot put together and getting back into riding after a year or two off. =)


















What do you guys think?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks good. Rim looks overkill though.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

omfg you're still alive? what up dude


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dude... 1337 posts!


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> omfg you're still alive? what up dude


Haha yea. My STP got stolen a long time ago and it kinda killed everything for me but I worked a bit over the summer and managed to get a bike again.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Dude... 1337 posts!


you lose, will.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Never!


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

you will love that bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice steed to step back onto after having your STP yoinked.

Rock & Roll ain't noise pollution.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

that's clean!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

thats a cleaannnn ride. congrats. I'm diggin' the argyle and doubletracks  At least you know you're wheelset shouldn't fail you.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Cop a pivotal and a nice slim seat, that would help it be even nicer.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Sick looking bike. 
And... I was curious, your front chainring looks like a BBS (auto) wheel or something- sweet. What is it?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

the front chainring is an odyssey MDS 27t

http://www.danscomp.com/458044.php?cat=PARTS


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

BostonStreetRider said:


> Sick looking bike.
> And... I was curious, your front chainring looks like a BBS (auto) wheel or something- sweet. What is it?


its a oddyssy mds. (million doller sprocket)


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

you beat me to it...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

pwnage...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

will's not a nerd, he's just azn 

and you are in no position to be calling _anyone_ names, especially one of the most knowledgeable members of the board (which has been driven to **** because of asshats like you).


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Put the game system away... and ride the bike... will is a nerd for finding that.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Meow!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

"Am I drinking milk from a saucer?"


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sick ride man!

Ha ha ha... Chainsmoke 2...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

lol?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh yeah Nice riot too forgot to give you a compliment...I was too stoked on the cop pic


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

dude ive even heard of him and im on the west coast we dont here much about those midlanders. 


o and sick bike fool


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

Will is sexy.

end of story


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Briballdo said:


> Will is sexy.
> 
> end of story


really though. glad someone said it before i had to

really though, Will is a chill dude and gives a bunch of solid info here. he has definitely helped me out more then once. respect.

EDIT: oh and forgot which thread this was in...very nice riot homie


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> oohh so now your stalking him?:skep:


who wouldn't, he's that awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What you said is also a racial comment... that's not taken to kindly. It's groundless, it's disrespectful, it's ignorant, and it's plain wrong.


agreed. this is getting taken a lil too far.
will is a smart guy.
he helps many
and i dont doubt his knowledge or riding ability.
just drop it...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

lol asians( not trying to be offensive iif im wrong on the races of who i mention) But Yao ming plays basketball so the basket ball thing was wrong as for asians in pornos well if i googled it i could definetly find some for you but i am not going to lower myself to googling porn. your name is djSKEET so you must have seen some of them anyway .

Now Leave will and the rest of us alone


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

asianprideryder said:


> just drop it...


or leave until you grow up and go back to your old SN :nono:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Edit:

Post is no longer relevant.

NICE BIKE YO!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The point is not whether or not Asians are featured in basketball or pornos. It's that he went there. The statements are groundless. They're meant to be offensive and degrading. I'm all for a good joke and all... but jokes are not full of malice.
> 
> Since you went there, why don't you go on and accuse me of liking math? speaking in broken English? having small parts? scheming? untrustworthy? cheap? not athletic? socially inept? Or how about calling me sex-abusive or gangster involved? Or perhaps you think I'm more suitable as a laundry worker?
> 
> It's all the same. Racial stereotyping and ethnic targeting is not funny.


or driving a honda? that u cant really drive?
try throwin that at me hehe
FORD u beezy!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I *AM* Ken Gushi. Well... I could've been...

According to my ma, Skip Barber Driving School would NOT be the equivalent of going to college... I'm being told that driving is a big expensive hobby, not a profession. Psssh.

My daily driver is a domestic, what now?

And no... I don't eat cats or dogs.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> And no... I don't eat cats or dogs.


wat i wanna know is.
WHY do ppl just see asians as eating pets?
mexicans have done it too
and im sure plenty of other races also.
gezus.
i hate stereotypes


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

asianprideryder said:


> wat i wanna know is.
> WHY do ppl just see asians as eating pets?
> mexicans have done it too
> and im sure plenty of other races also.
> ...


Please focus your attention on 1, congratulating the guy on his new bike or 2, allowing DJskeet absolutely no respect.

Thanks.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Strauss said:


> Please focus your attention on 1, congratulating the guy on his new bike or 2, allowing DJskeet absolutely no respect.
> 
> Thanks.


absolutely right!
sick bike. white bikes are the way forward. so clean. ride it hard

DJskeet - wtf! how old are you, 12. (months not years). you are really starting to p*ss me off. before you was just annoying. now racial abuse and general abusive language. its not even aimed towards me and im getting really f*ked off with it. Will has helped you out with many of the completely pointless threads you started and your just f*king him over you t0ss p0t. show some respect!! or better yet! go away and dont bother these forums. it was nice when you disapeared for a few days


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

*sick ride*

sick ride man, i wish i had one that dope, or a dj at all, im savin the cash and on the college kid budget and as to will hes pretty much the man for helping out and advice for peeps like me that dont know alot so dont hate on him...and as for kids that think they are cool on the internet i dont really have a comment, ill leave it at that


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Will is one cool asian dude. Add to the fact that he likes to help, hot ladies and sexy bikes and it's a killer mix.

'nuff said.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Amen


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

skip barber ain't all that great. and really, neither is racing in the first place. been der dun dat. life is better after selling the cars.


and btw. that riot is pimp.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

killer Riot! White bikes always look good, I just dirty up mine too quick that I have to stick to black. I need to get a hold of MDS cuz I keep bending my sprockets, luckily I've been able to bend it back but it'll probably snap soon. Gotta get some action pics up!


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

...


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Flame war sanitized. DJ Skeet has been warned... Cool it now guys.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

coma13 said:


> Flame war sanitized. DJ Skeet has been warned... Cool it now guys.


Thanks. This guy has been making reading this forum like reading a whole flame war.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

asianprideryder said:


> wat i wanna know is.
> WHY do ppl just see asians as eating pets?
> mexicans have done it too
> and im sure plenty of other races also.
> ...


Yea, I get asian hatred all the time at school. And I'm only a 1/4 chinese.:madman: They make fun of me for riding (even though I temporarily shut them up with a 180-longass fakie to an *attempt* at a half cab (wasn't even close, but it shure made those 2 fvckers shut up.):thumbsup:

The next day they were back at it again. I'm sure if I was just "white" (these kids, and I'm sure other americans, seem to think that "white" is a nationality...:madmax: ). then I'd get respect...

So to say it for the umpteenth time, Will is one of the most helpful people on these forums. How he's that good at 18 I have no clue. I've still got 2 1/2 years though....

Anyway, I got to compliment Ace_Jellyfish. That's a sweet ride, and I'm glad to here you're back bigger, badder, andbetter than before your STP was stolen!:thumbsup: If you need strong wheels, then you can't go wrong with Doubletracks! I would have chosen Pimp rear/Pimplite front, but that's only personal preference.:thumbsup:

EDIT: Did you build those wheels yourself?

I hope to see you 'round these here forums, partner!
Tim


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh man, i totally missed the flame war and noobjumper being pwned


----------

